# Mushroom Invasion? (pics)



## kheckeroth (Dec 28, 2008)

This viv is about 4 months old, I've had mushrooms in it before, but it wasn't this species and always was just the random singular mushroom. Yesterday night these mushrooms were small specs of white dotting the floor of the Viv.


All of these are growing simultaneously, even have a few growing a good 4 inches deep in the substrate against the glass. (pic of that)

The only thing I've done recently to this viv was remove it's leaf litter a few days prior, to get a new culture of springtails going, since mine crashed. 


























Does anyone immediately recognize these as being harmful?

hope not =/.


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

I've had a similar "invasion" without any problems. They should certainly help boost your springtail population


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you are growing a smurph village, looks pretty neat.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I had this happen one time in a viv......cracked me up....one of them got really large for the rest being smaller.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Julio said:


> looks like you are growing a smurph village, looks pretty neat.


THAT was good!

John


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there is absolutely no need to worry. enjoy them while they last. they are simply the fruit of fungus that has likely been spreading for quite some time. its usually the sign of a healthy viv, and even those that are dangerous to humans should pose no problem for to your frogs.

james


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucky,

Enjoy the fungus, it usually disappears just as quickly.


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

a little over a day later, and I think they stopped growing. Now I have a new question though, when they die will that be too much decaying matter? Should I remove it or let my springtails get fat?










was kinda funny the female was using them as a punching bag heh.

Short Video of my frogs and the shrooms


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just leave themin tehre, the springs will take crae of them shortly


----------



## georgiekittie (Jan 27, 2009)

ahiruhikaru said:


> a little over a day later, and I think they stopped growing. Now I have a new question though, when they die will that be too much decaying matter? Should I remove it or let my springtails get fat?
> 
> 
> was kinda funny the female was using them as a punching bag heh.
> ...


Love the video.


----------

